# woodcocks



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

doe sany one here hunt woodcocks never ttried it beforre I think I might this year shot one once when I was a kid if I remember right it was a pretty tough shot(2o yrs doesn't help the memory) any ways if any of you do it I would be greatful for some hints or tips thanks big_fish


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

I love them. I don't head out just for them but can usally pick a few up while hunting grouse. Most of the time the bird will come straight up for 10' or so. After the bird tops out it will be hauling but so get on it while it rises. I usually waite until it is almost topped out before shooting it. The best part about a woodcock is that it will set real tight and your dog will work it different than a grouse (or at least every dog I have put on one has). Our dogs would circle a woodcock and point it while on a grouse they would just lock up. Great birds to work dogs on.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Woodcock are a riot to just watch. I have taken a few in the past but to me, no matter how they are cooked they taste like liver  . I DON'T like liver  . 

A few years back I helped with a grouse trapping program in S.E. Ohio. We caught a few woodcock while doing this and those little birds would put on a great show for you as you walked up on them. They would start strutting around and bobbing there head up and down and back and forth. It is really something to see! 

Anyway if your looking to bag a few woodcock, look for simular habitat as you would for grouse. (Thick cover) They will also be in low lying damp areas not wet just damp.


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

I agree with Buddy Punk (what a name  ). The birds live where they eat and they eat worms. Look for areas that have damp old leaves and loose looking soil. I usually find them in draws or on the north side of hills. I have never seen one on ground that is hard or in grassy areas. Grouse seem to hang aroud the same areas during early season so you may be able to pick up one of them two. Keep in mind that these are migrating birds and just because they are not in one spot they may be a week later when they migrate by. They may also have already migrated by the time season starts.


----------

